
Tech Companies Are Hiring Economists - bootload
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2016/01/28/from-hoodies-to-heuristics-techs-rebels-are-hiring-economists
======
kriro
Econometrics is pretty valuable for any of the data-mining operations. Most
econ majors I know are really good with stats and enjoy digging into datasets
almost obsessively. I'd certainly hire them. Good economists also have a well
structured way of reasoning through problems.

As the article says, Varian, author one of the more mathy econ intro text (imo
haven't sampled all) has been at Google for quite some time now. So yeah...why
not?

------
eroo
Many economists are applied mathematicians and the microeconmics crowd is
specifically focused on understanding consumer and firm behavior. This checks
out.

------
kfk
Sounds like tech companies are normal companies after all. The ebay example is
pure finance/controlling and while the analysis might be convoluted and
involve some statistics, I bet the driver of that kind of thinking is finance,
or pricing, or basically a department that would be very normal in more
established companies.

------
FLUX-YOU
I wonder if they give a technical interview.

~~~
zzleeper
They do.

